# Textfeld für Dezimalzahl mit Vorzeichen



## Ludwigm (14. Apr 2019)

Hallo,
ich würde gerne meinem Layout ein Textfeld für eine Dezimalzahl mit Vorzeichen hinzufügen.
AndroidStudio bietet ja nur Number, Number (signed) und Number (Decimal) an.

Wie kann man das realisiseren?


Gruß
Ludwig


----------



## Robat (14. Apr 2019)

Du kannst Typen "verodern"

```
<EditText
    ...
    android:inputType="numberSigned|numberDecimal"
    ... />
```


----------



## Ludwigm (17. Apr 2019)

Vielen Dank, funktioniert wie es soll.


----------

